# señora (como título)



## maghanish2

Hola!

Muchos de mis amigos y incluso mi profesor de español (todos son ingleses) usan esta palabra como un nombre y yo creo que es incorrecto. Por ejemplo:

*I'm going to give my project to la señora to read (refiriéndose a una profesora señora Smith)*

Pero, a mí la señora no puede ser un nombre, o puede? Significa *lady, madam, misses* o algo así, no? Es esta oración incorrecta o tiene sentido?

Básicamente, me suena un poco raro porque señora es un título y no es un nombre, o estoy equivocado?

Por favor ayudadme. Os lo agradecería!


----------



## mhp

Are you asking if the English sentence is correct? Or are you asking if in Spanish 'la señora' is used to refer to a person?


----------



## Chris K

_Señor_ and _señora_ can be used as nouns in Spanish. You would translate them as man or gentleman, woman or lady, according to your preference. They can also be used, if the context is clear, to mean husband or wife: _¿Cómo está la señora?_ (How is your wife?)


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento, estoy preguntando si tiene sentido usar señora en la manera que es usada aquí en la oración inglesa. Me suena extraño, pero es?  Y me estoy refiriendo a una profesora, por cierto.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
"Señor, señora, señorita" are nouns also used as titles.
Bye


----------



## maghanish2

Así que, no suena raro, por ejemplo, decir:

*Voy a preguntar la señora*? O *Voy a darle mi proyecto a la señora*?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Clavelito

Voy a preguntar a la señora
Voy a darle mi proyecto a la señora

Are both correct in Spanish.


----------



## maghanish2

Caramba, eso es muy interesante.  Entonces, cómo se traduce a inglés?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I've heard, in your movies, you people usually say "lady, wife, housewife, sir, gentelman, man, master, etc)
Señora = aged lady; madam; married woman/lady, wife; housewife; Nuestra señora = Our Lady (Mary). 
Señorita = young lady; not married lady; virgin woman (_in a quite diplomatic context_).
Señor = master; gentleman; sir; lord; El Señor = The Lord (Jesus, God).
Señorito _(barely used)_ = young gentleman/master; rich boy _(pej.)._

Es todo un señor = He is entirely a gentleman.
Es una mujer madura pero aún es señorita = She is an aged woman but she still is a virgin _or_ she has not got married yet.
¡Qué adorable señora! = What a lovely lady!
[Dale] mis saludos a tu señora = Give your wife my regards. _<- I'm not sure if this sounds right._
Buenos días. ¿Se encuentra la señora en casa? = Good morning. Is the housewife at home? _<- I'm not sure if this sounds right._

I hope this helps.
Bye


----------



## Ynez

maghanish2 said:


> *I'm going to give my project to la señora to read (refiriéndose a una profesora señora Smith)*



That sentence sounds weird to me. It is grammatically correct, but we wouldn't call a teacher "la señora". And not even normal to say "La Señora X" when talking of a teacher.

At primary school, teachers are called "señorita", no matter if they are 24 or 64 years old, but no teacher at any level is called "señora". Hmm, old teachers at school may also be called "Doña Marisa" (Doña Her Name).

From high school on, students talk of female teachers either by their name, by their subject ("la de Historia", more polite "La profesora de Historia"), Doña X (if old).


----------



## jsvillar

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento, estoy preguntando si tiene sentido usar señora en la manera que es usada aquí en la oración inglesa. Me suena extraño, pero es? Y me estoy refiriendo a una profesora, por cierto.


 
Mi opinión: a mí no me suena bien. Lo de 'la señora' no suele ser un título *personal*. Si yo oigo eso, me sale preguntar: ¿Qué señora? o ¿La señora de qué?

Cuando decimos '¿Está la señora?' estamos preguntando por la señora de la casa (solo hay una). Si hablo de una persona mayor que no conozco puedo decir 'La señora me ha dicho...? pero sólo porque no conozco su nombre y no hay duda de a qué señora me refiero. En el caso que dices, en español no suena muy bien. ¿Es que no hay más señoras en ese sitio? ¿El resto son chusma?

Una posible explicación, en una casa el servicio puede hablar del señor y de la señora. En este sentido, lo que dicen los profesores puede ser un chiste (como si dijeran 'el amo').

Milton, unos comentarios: al menos en España, Señorita también está cayendo en desuso. Antes se preguntaba '¿Señora o Señorita?' para asegurarse de que se usaba la palabra correcta, ahora una posible respuesta sería: ¿Y a usted qué le importa? Creo que en los USA ocurre lo mismo, y han inventado un nuevo término para evitar ese problema (Mizz? no estoy seguro de como se escribe).


----------



## maghanish2

Bueno, ésa es la respuesta que buscaba.  Así que, en resumen, es posible usar *señora *como un título y como un sustantivo, pero no cuando se refiere a una persona que no está allí, no?  Por ejemplo, no suena bien decir:

*Entonces, dile a la señora qué pasó.  - Then, tell the misses??? what happened.*(la señora Smith es la persona de qué estoy hablando, entonces ya que conozco a la persona, no puedo llamarla así.)

*Entonces, pregúntale a esa señora. - Then, ask that lady*. (ya que no conozco la mujer y es una persona a que nunca he hablado, puedo llamarla esto.)

Espero comprender lo que estáis diciendo.  Les agradezco mucho la ayuda.  Y Ynez, para que sepas, es interesante que no llamen los profesores señora o señorita, pero sonaría raro usar doña en las oraciones que he puesto también?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
Take a look at these examples:

Disculpe usted que la moleste, doña Mariana, pero mi hijo tiene una disculpa qué ofrecerle. Hijo, dile a* la señora* lo que pasó. _<- We know which "señora" is that._

Doña Mariana de Gómez es una cliente muy exigente. Llévale este encargo pero sé muy educado: salúdala, dile de dónde le envían el paquete, agradécele que te lo reciba y despídete. Así, _*la señora*_ no tendrá queja del servicio. _<- We know which "señora" is that._

La doctora Mariana de Gómez es una cliente muy exigente. Llévale este encargo pero sé muy educado: salúdala, dile de dónde le envían el paquete, agradécele que te lo reciba y despídete. Así, _*la señora*_ no tendrá queja del servicio. _<- We know this "señora" is the "doctora"._

But when a "señora" has a professional title and has kind of an authority over us (our boss, our teacher, a policewoman, the major, etc), it's much clearer to refer to her by her post:

Le entregué el docuento a la jefe/doctora/ingeniera/profesora/policía/sargento/alcaldesa/etc.

Les entregué un documento a la señora alcaldesa, otro la señora agente y otro a la señora juez. _<- These posts requires some formality from us, then we use "señora" + her post. The same way happens with their male counterparts._

Now, it seems to me your friends and your teacher use "la señora" as a nickname for Ms. Smith.

I hope this to be understandable .
Bye


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, eso es muy útil.  Muchas gracias!  Creo que también mis amigos usan *la señora *como un apodo, pero están equivocados, no?


----------



## Ynez

Milton lo ha explicado muy bien.

Un apodo es un apodo...cualquiera se puede utilizar, y a veces a los profesores se les ponen apodos para hablar de ellos a sus espaldas.

¿Cuando hablan con ella la llaman también "señora"? Si no es así, es un apodo como la podrían llamar "la rubia" o "la estirada".


----------



## snaveira

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que LA SEÑORA es un apodo de esa profesora, porque no tendría sentido decir la señora cuando se conoce el nombre de esa persona.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, la llaman señora cuando está hablándole y es raro.  Pero es incorrecto, no?


----------



## knuckleball_man

maghanish2 said:


> Muchos de mis amigos y *e* incluso mi profesor de español (todos son ingleses) usan esta palabra como un nombre y yo creo que es incorrecto.


 
Una pequeña corrección.  

Recuerda que, antes de palabras que empiezan por "i" e "hi" (salvo "hielo" y otros diptongos que contienen una vocal fuerte), hay que usar la conjunción "e" en vez de "y" para evitar la cacofonía. 

Pasa lo mismo con la conjunción "o", la cual se convierte en "u" antepuesta a palabras que comienzan por "o" u "ho" (Eje. "mujeres u hombres") por la misma razón.


----------



## rocstar

Hello: 
I will say how we use it down here in Mexico. I'm not saying if it is correct or not. It's just the way we use it.

We are at a market. There are two customers, one is a man the other is a woman. I have to give the woman a bag of apples. So, I tell somebody who is near them: *Dale estas manzanas a la señora.* (Give *the lady* these apples). That is how we use it. It's not an _apodo._

Rocstar.


----------



## snaveira

Si, pero en la frase "dale las manzanas a la señora" es porque no se conoce su nombre. Si se conoce el nombre debería ser "dale las manzanas a la María= a la señora maría"
Es difícil generalizar, yo creo que depende del contexto de la conversación.
Cuando se habla con alguien no se le dice a la cara "señora ve a comprar manzanas" porque sabes el nombre. Sigo opinando que en el contexto que se planteaba inicialmente  la profesora tiene el sobrenombre o apodo de Señora.


----------



## rocstar

"dale las manzanas a la María= a la señora maría"

Tal vez: Dale las manzanas a María. Sin _la._


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
Well, any word can be a nickname. And Ms. Smith's case may be one of these cases... who knows...?

In the other hand, it is not necessary to not know the lady's name to call her "señora":
"Disculpe usted que la moleste, *doña Mariana*, pero mi hijo tiene una disculpa que ofrecerle. Hijo, dile a* la señora* lo que pasó". _<- We know which "señora" is that._

So, let's say we can use "la señora" when we don't want to mention the lady's name (when being very respectful, or just serious or even ironic). The same happens with "señorita" and "señor". And an even more respectful/serious/ironic sense may be achieved by using "dama/caballero".

If you meant to be unpleasant or disdainful besides ironic, you could add the demonstrative "ese/esa":
_A:_ – Pepe, Olga te hizo una pregunta (_Pepe, Olga asked you a question_).
_Pepe:_ – Dile a *la señora esa* que no me da la gana responderle (_Tell that lady I don't fell like giving her an answer_).

Bye


----------



## De Bezetene

If it is indeed a nickname --and only you, Maghanish, would know-- similar to María Félix's *La Doña,* then it does make sense to use it in an English sentence as is *("La Señora").*

Otherwise, it's nonsense.

PS -  Your question was about using the term in an English sentence, right?????  I'm asking because many forumites are making comments about its use in a Spanish sentence, which is making for a lot of confusion in this thread.


----------



## Lord Kondor

Los que opinan como Milton_Sand están en lo correcto.

Se usa de manera respetuosa cuando a _ella_  {mujer/señora} no la conocemos.

The lady wore black = La señora vestido de negro
Tambien podemos decir:
The woman wore black = La mujer vestida de negro

Señora tambíen se usa para referirse a una mujer conocida en su calidad de esposa, es decir, 
mi esposa / mi señora = my wife
tu esposa / tu señora = your wife

Lord kondor


----------



## Lord Kondor

Lord Kondor said:


> Los que opinan como Milton_Sand están en lo correcto.
> 
> Se usa de manera respetuosa cuando a _ella_ {mujer/señora} no la conocemos.
> 
> The lady wore black = La señora vestido de negro
> Tambien podemos decir:
> The woman wore black = La mujer vestida de negro
> 
> Señora tambíen se usa para referirse a una mujer conocida en su calidad de esposa, es decir,
> mi esposa / mi señora = my wife
> tu esposa / tu señora = your wife
> 
> Lord kondor


 
Sorry,
The lady wore black = La señora vestid*a* de negro

Y si la mujer es conocida y  ellos se refieren a ella como "la señora", se puede tomar como una ironía.
And if the woman is known and they refer to it as "the lady/la señora", can be taken as an irony.  

Lord kondor


----------



## De Bezetene

The lady wore black = La señora vestido de negro 
Tambien podemos decir:
The woman wore black = La mujer vestida de negro 

Se traduce como _*La señora se vistíó de negro.*_

PS -- I'm sorry to say this, but my impression is that people are complicating this thread unnecessarily.


----------



## Lord Kondor

No hay problema, ok, pero si ella está vestida es porque se vistío, en el fondo es lo mismo o mas simple aún "la señora de negro", identificando a la señora por su color de ropa.
por favor, escribe la traducción en ingles de "la señora vestida de negro", gracias.

Lord Kondor


----------



## De Bezetene

Lord Kondor said:


> No hay problema, ok, pero si ella está vestida es porque se vistío, en el fondo es lo mismo o mas simple aún "la señora de negro", identificando a la señora por su color de ropa.
> por favor, escribe la traducción en ingles de *"la señora vestida de negro",* gracias.
> 
> Lord Kondor


 
*The lady in black.*
*The lady dressed in black.*


----------



## JB

> *Entonces, dile a la señora qué pasó.  - Then, tell the misses??? what happened.*



I think this Spanish sentence is ambiguous, but would like to concentrate specifically on the use of "señora".  Obviously, we would never say "tell the misses" in English, simply because we do not use "misses" that way in English.  

But I can say in Spanish ''Quién es ese señor?" which would translate as "Who is that man?" not "Who is that Mister?".  

Mr. maghanish2, it would seem that your question has been answered in detail, and the thread is now wandering into other uses of "señora".

For further discussions of "señora" as begun in the latter threads, I would suggest using the WR Dictionary to look for existing threads on those uses, and adding to them, if appropriate, or starting a new thread.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, mi pregunta se ha contestado y comprendo ahora que no es correcto decirlo a menos que haya un apodo o algo así.  Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda que me heis dado!  Os lo agradezco mucho!


----------



## Lord Kondor

snaveira said:


> Si, pero en la frase "dale las manzanas a la señora" es porque no se conoce su nombre. Si se conoce el nombre debería ser "dale las manzanas a la María= a la señora maría"
> Es difícil generalizar, yo creo que depende del contexto de la conversación.
> Cuando se habla con alguien no se le dice a la cara "señora ve a comprar manzanas" porque sabes el nombre. Sigo opinando que en el contexto que se planteaba inicialmente la profesora tiene el sobrenombre o apodo de Señora.


 
Hola Snaveira; concuerdo contigo en la primera parte, otro ejemplo, un vendedor atiende a una mujer, ambos no se conocen, el le debe decir "señora/señorita, buenas tardes, ¿que desea?, ¿en que le puedo ayudar?".
Señora, señorita, lady, madame, no son apodos o alias.
Creo que con respecto al contexto que esas personas lo usan equivocádamente como sobrenombre o apodo, pero, creo que se refieren a ella con sarcasmo e hironía. Quizás reemplazan referirse a ella como "la vieja desagradable" por "la señora". 

Saludos
Lord Kondor


----------



## rocstar

Hola Lord:
Unas pequeñas correcciones si me lo permites. 

equivocádamente... hironía

equivocadamente (sin tilde)...ironía (sin hache)

Rocstar.


----------



## Lord Kondor

rocstar said:


> Hola Lord:
> Unas pequeñas correcciones si me lo permites.
> 
> equivocádamente... hironía
> 
> equivocadamente (sin tilde)...ironía (sin hache)
> 
> Rocstar.


 

 ohh sorry me equivoqué en ambas tonterías, pero mi comentario es correcto. gracias

L_K


----------

